

‘The Pirate Bay’ Back Online, BUT Seized by FBI - jeena
http://anonhq.com/anonymous-says-pirate-bay-new-domain-old-domain-compromised/

======
PhasmaFelis
Can anyone provide further information/confirmation on this? It seems sketchy
for a lot of reasons. The FBI doesn't go after individual torrenters, so I'm
not sure why they'd be logging IPs. I'm not sure how anyone would know it if
they were. The alternate address given, thepiratebay.ac, doesn't work at this
time.

Seems like this could be a bunch of FUD/trolling. Any thoughts?

